# [HELP URGENT] formatage involontaire (résolu)

## gaga

bonjour Ã  tous

j'suis entrain de paniquer Ã  mort 

j'ai voulu installer cette saloperie de windows XP sur mon deuxiÃ¨me DD et ce con Ã  commencer Ã  me formatager mon DD principale avec TT mes donnÃ©es critiques dessus

j'ai commencÃ© un formatage lent et j'ai tout stopper Ã  2% quand j'ai remarquÃ© la connerie qu'il faisait !!

j'avais pas mal de partition sur ce DD et il m'a tout virÃ© et m'en reste que 1 pas entiÃ¨rement formater !

 *Quote:*   

>     Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)
> 
>  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
>     hda1        Boot, NC    Primary   FAT16 <32M                      137438.96*
> ...

 

voilÃ  ce qu'il me reste

avant : 

hda1 Ã©tait une partition de 8 Go avec  rien dessus

hda5  bourrÃ© de donnÃ©es ( 150 Go environ )

le reste de partoch on s'en fout comparer Ã  celle lÃ 

hda5 Ã©tait en xfs en plus !!!

HELP me je dÃ©sespÃ¨re !! j'ai du boulot qui devait Ãªtre imprimÃ© pour  demain !!

@+++

gagaLast edited by gaga on Thu Oct 19, 2006 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Tout ce que je peux t'offrir, c'est ca..

```
[I] app-forensics/autopsy (2.05): A graphical interface to the digital forensic analysis tools in The Sleuth Kit.

[N] app-forensics/mac-robber (): mac-robber is a digital forensics and incident response tool that collects data

[I] app-forensics/sleuthkit (2.03): A collection of file system and media management forensic analysis tools

[N] app-forensics/tct (): The Coroner's Toolkit - a collection of tools to aide in gathering and analyzing forensic data on a UNIX system

[N] sys-apps/dcfldd (): enhanced dd with features for forensics and security

Found 5 matches.

```

J'ai ecrit une traduction du mode d'emploi de tct quelque part, ca doit se trouver facilement. L'inconvenient c'est qu'il faut du temps pour recuperer des donnees..

----------

## ercete

**déjà vécu**

non t'es pas un boulet ou alors, t'es pas seul  :Very Happy: 

Le plus sur c'est de booter sur une knoppix et de lancer testdisk (de mémoire il s'apelle comme ca, corrigez moi si je me trompe)

il te donnera la table de partition précédente normalement,

il ne te restera qu'à la remettre en place telle qu'il te la propose et c'est gagné.

ensuite tu pries pour que le formatage ne concerne que la table des partitions sinon t'es dans la m...

EDIT : oups tu étais en XFS, ca risque de mettre du piment... encore que pas sur.

----------

## gaga

j'arrive toujours pas Ã  comprendre comment c'est arrivÃ© !!

j'ai pourtant vÃ©rifiÃ© !!!

je re prÃ©cise que les 2% c'Ã©tait un formatage lent

pour le moment je suis un liveDVD sabayonlinux et Ã©videmment je n'ai pas de testdisk desssus, ni un truc qui ressemble

Et toujours ma chance, j'ai pretÃ© mon dernier knoppix et impossible de remettre la main dessus, j'ai plus qu'Ã  le retÃ©lÃ©charger !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout ce que je peux t'offrir, c'est ca..
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

je vais essayer de voir Ã§a, mais Ã§a me semble assez compliquÃ©, je sais mÃªme pas lequel utiliser

EDIT : en plus j'en ai aussi aucun de ceux lÃ 

pfff j'suis vraiment dans la m****Last edited by gaga on Wed Oct 18, 2006 1:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ercete

que veux tu dire par 'formatage lent' ?

Si par là tu entends formatage complet alors oui, cela peut -être inquiètant...

encore que à 2% il n'aura pas attaqué hda5 donc tes données devraient avoir survécues.

Sinon a part knoppix, je sais qu'il existe un cd de rescue basé sur une gentoo qui trine quelque part.

testdisk est dessus.

----------

## Trevoke

Je te conseille tct ou sleuthkit (si tu prends sleuthkit, utilise l'interface graphique 'autopsy' tant que tu y es.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/05/07/live_cd_paradise/

Telecharge Helix si tu vas telecharger un LiveCD..

----------

## Magic Banana

SystemRescueCd doit effectivement pouvoir te venir en aide. C'est basé sur Gentoo et c'est français. Que demander de plus ?!  :Laughing: 

Bonne chance !

----------

## MaKKrO

Je viens de trouver  ca  si ca peut t'aider...

A priori ca marche pas mal !!

Bon courage !

----------

## gaga

OUF

le logiciel testdisk a réussi à me refaire une belle table de partition comme avant, et tout refonctionne nikel, et je n'ai même pas perdu de données !

je suis soulagé ! 

merci pour votre aide !

gaga

----------

## yuk159

Un ptit (résolu) en fin titre, siouplaiiiiiit  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

T'ain!!

Il devrait limite être sticky ce topic o_O.

Je serai toujours étonné par la compétence des gens ici ^^

----------

## yuk159

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'ain!!
> 
> Il devrait limite être sticky ce topic o_O.
> 
> Je serai toujours étonné par la compétence des gens ici ^^

 

Bah tu sais c'est vraiment pas grand chose, juste un petit résolu entre parenthèse, mouhahaha  :Laughing:  (désolé Temet pas pu m'empécher )

Sinon c'est vrai que ce truc m'aurais bien servis il y a quelque temps, à mettre de coté.

 ok  :Arrow:  []

(je regettre déjà ce post, mais tanpis   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## gaga

ce qui me "rassure", c'est que je suis pas le seul à faire ce genre de "grosse" boulette   :Very Happy: 

enfin, c'est une expérience comme une autre, même si j'aurai préféré à un autre moment !

j'imagine même pas si j'avais pas remarqué la co***** à temps !

merci encore une fois, je suis heureux d'avoir récupéré mes données !

ps : dsl pour le résolu oublier, ça fait tellement longtemps que j'ai pas posté que j'ai oublié les bonnes manières !

----------

## Enlight

Si la partition xfs a pris un coup, tu peux toujours faire un mkfs.xfs puis lancer xfs_restore dessus.

----------

## Kangourou

Hello, je poste ici car j'ai moi aussi eclaté ma table de partition, à cause d'openBSD qui m'a feinté, j'ai cru que je partionnais un autre disque   :Embarassed: 

Je pense pouvoir tout récuperer grâce au System Rescue CD et testdisk, seulement ce dernier me fait un beau :

```
testdisk: error while loading shared libraries: libntfs.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Je ne comprend pas, sachant que je n'ai pas de partition ntfs sur mes disques, le besoin qu'il a de charger cette bibliothèque, et pourquoi il se foire.

Si quelqu'un a une idée/solution/programme de rechange/miracle a me fournir, je lui en serai très reconnaissant !

Merci   :Surprised: 

Pour info complementaires, j'avais une gentoo installé sur un disque en SATA, et j'ai voulu installer OpenBSD sur un second disque en IDE. 

Je m'attendai à ce qu'il me trouve le dd sata en tant que sd0 et le disque ide en wd0, donc quand il m'a demandé si il prennai wd0 pour l'installation , j'ai dis oui, et il m'a viré toute mes partitions de mon dique IDE pour me mettre une partition OpenBSD. Il ne l'a pas formaté, donc je pense que j'aurai toute les chances de retrouver mes données, si testdisk voulai bien marcher...

----------

## Mickael

Et hop, pris par la patrouille regarde ici : [Boulet]....  :Wink:  

----------

## Kangourou

LOL   :Laughing: 

Bon en plus j'ai finalement réussi avec Ultimate boot cd   :Smile: 

Mais c'etait vraiment la faute d'OpenBSD, il aurrait pas du me reconnaitre mon disque SATA comme un IDE   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est pour ça que lors de test d'OS que je ne connais pas je déconnecte physiquement les disques que je ne veux pas toucher, ensuite l'installation faite, je reconnecte tout et je modifie mon Grub pour le démarrer comme ça je n'ai pas de formatage intempestifs.

----------

## Bapt

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> Mais c'etait vraiment la faute d'OpenBSD, il aurrait pas du me reconnaitre mon disque SATA comme un IDE  

 

C'est pas la faute d'OpenBSD, c'est ta faute. FreeBSD et OpenBSD (idem pour NetBSD j'imagine) nomme de la même manière les disques SATA et ATA (IDE) ce qui est logique, le SATA n'est pas du SCSI, mais une évolution de l'IDE.

Quand j'arrive sous un nouvel OS, je vérifie d'abord à 2 fois la nomenclature des disques pour être sûr d'utiliser le bon.

----------

## billiob

et avec le noyau 2.6.19, tu auras à nouveau un hda à la place de sda, donc fait gaffe aux paramètres de grub/lilo et au fstab.

----------

## titoucha

 *billiob wrote:*   

> et avec le noyau 2.6.19, tu auras à nouveau un hda à la place de sda, donc fait gaffe aux paramètres de grub/lilo et au fstab.

 

Je sens que ça va créer pas mal de problèmes ce changement de nom.

Au fait merci pour l'information.

----------

